
Li-Fi Deliver Internet Access 100 Times Faster Than Traditional Wi-Fi - mkagenius
http://www.bringfull.com/li-fi-deliver-internet-access-100-times-faster-than-traditional-wi-fi/
======
JoeAltmaier
Didn't see the title claim in the article. They're talking about led bulbs,
line-of-sight transmission and the difference between light bandwidth and
radio (10K to 1).

